# snmpInBadCommunityUses is always zero



## mull (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm using net-snmp 5.7.1 on FreeBSD 8.8.1.  I'm trying to test the snmp features.  When I do a GET of snmpInBadCommunityUses it is always zero.  I've did an snmpwalk using an invalid community string and that request got rejected, but the snmpInBadCommunityUses did not increment. Other snmp vars seem to be incrementing as expected.  Any ideas?


----------

